
How To: Hack Boxee To Bring Hulu Back To It - jasonlbaptiste
http://lifehacker.com/5157615/how-to-reinstall-a-working-hulu-in-boxee
======
tmilewski
It should never have been removed.

Tsk Tsk NBC & News Corp.

